# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Здоровый образ жизни >  Вода

## Oleg Trilupov

Харе Кришна !!!
Уважаемые преданые, нужен ваш совет!
Много лет из-за своего невежества употреблял воду в очень маленьких количествах.  Думаю меньше литра в день выходило на вес 100 кг.  Недавно узнав о вреде употребления малого количества жидкости и о пользе нормального,  решил увеличить количество жидкости до нормального количества (для начала 2 литра в день).  Вот только не знаю как это лучше сделать, чтобы не навредить организму. Чтобы распределить литра 2 на весь день.  Несколько дней уже стараюсь пить большее количество (около 1.5 литра) и есть кое-какие неудобства из-за этого.  Очень часто в туалет гоняет ( думаю сосуд переполнен и поэтому гоняет), сегодня почувствовал неудобство в печени, а вчера выпив стакан воды послений раз в 19:30 и уснув в 21:00, три раза просыпался до 24:00 в туалет.  Когда лучше всего воду пить ( по часам или ещё как-то) и в каких количествах?
Может, кто-то сталкивался с такой проблемой или знает, что-нибудь об этом, подскажите пожалуйста. Буду благодарен за совет !!!

Спасибо!
С уважением, Олег

----------


## Gaurangi Radha Devi dasi IDS

Шри Джишну прабху говорил, что лучше всего с утра, рано, как только встал выпивать минимум три стакана теплой воды, а если можешь и литр. Можно не сразу, а с небольшим интервалом. Т.о. и почки промываются и для кишечника хорошо и суточная норма воды на половину выпита. Если рано вставать, то до того, как идти на работу вся вода успеет выйти. А остальной литр в течении дня пить.

----------


## Кирилл дас

Мне доктор рекомендовала носить с собой бутылку с водой, и где-то раз в час пить стакан. Но все индивидуально. Лучше, наверное, к аюрведическому доктору обратиться, если организм так на воду реагирует.

----------


## anudas

Мое почтение всем.
Лично я с утра начинаю пить воду небольшими порциями - 2-3 глотка (во время мантра-медитации, как правило, пересыхает во рту) и выпиваю 2-3 стакана. Затем, перед обедом принимаю стакан воды. А в течение дня ношу с собой бутылку воды и время от времени прикладываюсь к ней. 
Если ем свежие овощи или фрукты, то потребность в воде снижается (в этих продуктах более 50% структурированной воды). В жаркое время года или при интенсивных физических нагрузках потребность в воде растет, в холодное время года наоборот.  
Главное, на мой взгляд, научиться чувствовать тело. Мы, как правило, живем в уме, и на тело обращаем внимание когда оно уже не просит, а кричит. Это не только насчет воды, но и в связи с активностью. Нашей машине нравится деятельность, только научитесь чувствовать меру.
Желаю всем счастья, здоровья, сказочного богатства и божественной любви!
Ваш слуга anudas.

----------


## Gaurangi Radha Devi dasi IDS

да, мне доктор тоже говорил носить с собой бутылку талой воды (1.5 литра) и в течении дня пить.

----------


## Ананда Мадава дас

Вадим Зеланд - о воде.

Вода – основа жизни. От этого нужно отталкиваться в любых рассуждениях на тему энергии, здоровья и долголетия. Однако данный факт настолько проштампован в сознании людей, что с ним соглашаются и тут же забывают. Так что, не успев начаться, рассуждения на том и заканчиваются, переключаясь на, казалось бы, более конкретные вопросы: повышение энергетики при помощи всевозможных эзотерических практик, поиск чудодейственных лекарств и «таблеток бессмертия». Парадокс состоит в том, что о воде – самой простой и привычной в обиходе вещи, люди привыкли ничего не знать. Удивительно!

Здесь я расскажу о свойствах воды, насколько простых и очевидных, настолько и шокирующих для тех, кто ничего об этом не слышал, но не хотел бы скоропостижно состариться и попросту сдохнуть. Буду называть вещи своими именами, потому что самая постыдная и глупая смерть – от невежества.

Начнем с того, что воду надо пить. Или по-другому, чтобы было понятней: надо пить воду. Я сейчас сказал какую-то глупость? Или что-то очевидное? Нет, на самом деле это совсем неочевидно. Конечно, всем известно, что без воды человек умрет. Однако многие воду вообще не пьют. Я имею в виду чистую воду. Любые напитки – это еда. И вовсе не потому, что какой-то помешанный натуропат однажды ввел такую классификацию. Просто наш организм воспринимает напитки как то, что требуется каким-то образом переварить, усвоить или выбросить. Чистая же вода для организма является средством очистки и поддержания водного баланса.

Воду для себя наш организм приспособился извлекать из пищи, в том числе из напитков. Но как ему очищаться? Ведь вы же моете посуду, стираете одежду, убираетесь с помощью воды? А организму что делать? Если он не получает чистой воды для самоочищения, ему приходится как-то выкручиваться – извлекать воду из своих ресурсов. Представьте, если бы в вашем распоряжении не было водопровода, и приходилось бы ее добывать не простым поворотом крана, а всякими ухищрениями? Вот этим наш бедный организм и вынужден заниматься.

Таким образом, пить воду нужно затем, чтобы организм мог очищаться. Любая пища, даже натуральная, его засоряет, не говоря уже о синтетической. Вы же не моете посуду лимонадом или чаем? Некоторые наивные сыроеды чуть ли не с гордостью заявляют, что воды почти или вообще не пьют, (и они тоже, но уже по другой причине!), – не хочется, дескать – всю воду они получают из свежих овощей и фруктов. Вот и напрасно. Наш организм очень неприхотлив и нетребователен, он привык довольствоваться самым малым, но это не значит, что за ним не стоит ухаживать. Воду необходимо пить сознательно, даже если не мучит жажда, не менее полутора-двух литров в день, так же сознательно, как делается уборка.

Те же сыроеды, опять же гордостью, хвалятся, что не используют мыла и шампуней, поскольку тело их настолько чистое, что все это становится излишним. Оно-то конечно чистое, но не стерильное, – через кожу все равно выводится всевозможная промышленная грязь, которой тотально пропитана вся окружающая среда, и растения в том числе. А отмершие клетки кожи, образующиеся на ее поверхности каждый день, тоже соскребать и смывать не надо?

Теперь очень важный вопрос: какую воду следует пить? Обычная водопроводная вода для этого не годится – она чисто техническая, ею можно мыть пол, машину, унитаз, но никак не пить. Человек на земле развернул очень активную и очень грязную деятельность: все время что-то производит, сжигает, постоянно экспериментирует с радиацией и химией, мусорит, сливает отходы, удобряет, отравляет поля… Куда ни глянь, все связано с загрязнением окружающей среды. Ну, а поскольку у нас в засоренной природе происходит круговорот воды, то вода эта никак не может быть чистой, если только ее не добыли из доисторического льда. Не стоит доверять и так называемой «чистой питьевой» воде в бутылках. Не будьте наивны. Нет никакой гарантии, что эта вода не была налита из обычного водопровода, как зачастую и делается.

Не стоит надеяться и на фильтры, которых сейчас развелось большое многообразие. Фильтры – это для неосведомленных лохов, которых легко развести «убедительной» рекламой. Дескать, очистил воду «нашим суперфильтром», и будь спокоен – пей на здоровье. (Не забывайте подмечать, как и куда уводится ваше внимание.) В действительности, вода содержит в себе примеси, которые невозможно из нее вывести обычной фильтрацией. Это соли тяжелых металлов, радионуклеиды, всевозможная химия, и так далее, вплоть до трупных ядов с городских кладбищ. Проснитесь, наконец, не позволяйте себя вовлечь в коммерческие проекты, на которых более осознанные люди зарабатывают деньги. Ваши деньги. Схема бизнеса очень проста. Сделал грамотную рекламу, убедил, и собирай прибыль. Неудивительно, если скоро начнут продавать воздух, которым якобы «полезно дышать».

Конечно, первичная фильтрация нужна, хотя бы для ванны и душа, но пить такую воду все равно нельзя. Особенно если она хлорированная. Ни в коем случае не кипятите воду сразу из под крана. Хлор при кипячении переходит в нерастворимые соединения, еще более токсичные, чем он сам, а нитраты, (и они тоже имеются в воде), переходят в нитриты, которые так же еще более ядовиты. По меньшей мере, воду необходимо отстаивать в открытой емкости не менее суток.

Но химическое загрязнение – это еще не самое главное. Не меньший вред наносит информационное загрязнение. Вода из горной речки несет в себе информацию нетронутой живой природы. А чем насыщена водопроводная? Представьте, сколько информационной грязи вбирает в себя вода, пройдя систему промышленной очистки, сплетения труб под землей и в подвалах, квартиры многоэтажных домов! Весь негатив большого города записывается в безобидную и чистую на первый взгляд воду, как на магнитную ленту. И вы готовы все это в себя залить? Никакие фильтры здесь не помогут. То же самое касается всех жидкостей в бутылочном ассортименте.

Итак, если фильтры не спасают, что же делать? Единственно надежный способ очистки воды от вредных примесей – это дистилляция. Или другой вариант – оттаивание льда. При заморозке все примеси вытесняются – вымораживаются. В середине льда образуется «рассол», который нужно сливать. Технология приготовления талой воды уже давалась в книге «Вершитель реальности». И первый и второй способ удаляет как химическое, так и информационное загрязнение.

Вы наверно удивлены: ну, с талой водой понятно, но почему дистиллированная? Ведь соли, содержащиеся в воде, необходимы организму, особенно зубам?

Вот, пожалуйста, образец, мягко говоря, заблуждения, а по правде сказать, идиотского стереотипа. И таких ложных стереотипов в области питания – великое множество.

На самом деле, неорганические соли, растворенные в воде, организмом не усваиваются. Усваиваются только органические микро и макроэлементы, содержащиеся в живых (не вареных!) растениях. Вы можете принимать химические препараты, сосать гвозди, есть глину, лизать какие-то солевые породы, пить минерализованную воду – все это бессмысленно – можно лишь отравиться, но что-то приобрести – никогда. Растения, в отличие от нас, способны не только аккумулировать химическую неорганику из окружающей среды, но и преобразовать ее в форму, приемлемую для животных организмов. Мертвые минералы отличаются от живых на квантовом уровне. Неорганика частично выводится, но не вся – организм просто не справляется и рассовывает этот хлам куда попало, в том числе на стенки сосудов и в суставы. А между тем, человек молод настолько, насколько молоды его кровеносные сосуды. Ну а если сосуды подобны старой сантехнике, сами понимаете…

Как вы считаете, какая вода для организма является наиболее оптимальной? Очевидно, свежая дождевая – так установлено природой. (Если бы не грязная атмосфера, конечно.) Об этом факте почему-то давно позабыли. А вот дистиллированная вода прочно укоренилась в сознании как техническая. Но ведь дождевая – это и есть дистиллированная вода. Такую же воду, образующуюся после таяния ледников, пьют горные долгожители. И живут они долго именно потому, что употребляют воду без солей и примесей.

Подумайте, отчего пожилые люди постоянно зябнут и кутаются, а молодые одеваются легко и не мерзнут? У последних, что называется, «горячая кровь». Но почему? По одной простой причине: молодые сосуды пока еще чистые, а потому и кровь бежит по ним свободно, и энергии выделяется больше. А к середине жизни у среднего человека просвет в кровеносных сосудах уже чуть ли не наполовину зарастает отложениями вот этих самых «полезных» солей, которые содержатся в воде.

В населенных пунктах, где в пищу идет жесткая вода, люди чаще страдают болезнями сердца, инсультами, артритом, атеросклерозом и прочими недугами, обусловленными отложением солей. Кипячение воды здесь не поможет. Между тем, проблема легко решается, если дома есть дистиллятор. Его можно купить или заказать в специализированной аптеке, и желательно тот, у которого достаточно высокая производительность, чтобы не добывать воду по капле.

Если вы пока сомневаетесь, стоит ли обыкновенная вода стольких хлопот, то вам следует увидеть, сколько накипи образуется на дистилляторе. Это весьма впечатляет. Ее приходится постоянно удалять! Когда вы поймете, что подобную работу больше не нужно выполнять вашему организму, сомнения отпадут. Накипь в чайнике – ерунда, по сравнению тем, что вы увидите на дистилляторе.

Человек в среднем за всю жизнь выпивает около 75-ти тонн воды. Положим, в литре воды содержится один грамм солей жесткости. Получается, организму приходится выводить из себя 75 килограмм накипи. (Вообразите себе 75 пачек соли!) Но ведь вся накипь еще и не выводится! Сколько килограмм остается в теле? А если учесть, что из этих 75-ти тонн, на чистую воду обычно приходится ничтожная часть, а в основном это напитки, да с сахаром? А если приплюсовать сюда ежедневное потребление пищевой соли? Представляете, какая колоссальная работа достается организму? Неудивительно, что он так быстро изнашивается, бедный.

Минеральную или родниковую воду пить регулярно ни в коем случае не следует, по тем же причинам. Она может оказать только временный лечебный эффект, да и то, лишь в том случае, если пьется непосредственно из источника, где еще не потеряна целебная энергетика земли. «Лечение» минеральной водой из бутылки – есть не что иное, как удар плетью по почкам. Может быть, это их на какое-то время «подстегнет», но не кажется ли вам, что такой способ весьма сомнителен?

Соль как химическое вещество в пищу употреблять так же не следует. Конечно, при условии, что вы питаетесь преимущественно натуральными продуктами. По моим наблюдениям, солить хочется только мертвую пищу, а живую – нет. Соль – это просто вредная привычка. Избавиться от нее очень легко: достаточно дня три-четыре «помучиться» без соли, и тогда потребность в ней полностью исчезает. Всякие страшилки, типа: «кровь – она ведь соленая, организму требуется соль, животные любят ее лизать, соль теряется с потом, дистиллированная вода вымывает из организма минералы и т.д.» – полная чушь. Подробнее об этом в книге Поля Брэгга «Вода и Соль: шокирующая правда».

Теперь, после очистки, воду необходимо оживить, потому что она пока еще мертвая. Как следует понимать термин «живая вода»? Есть у воды такое свойство – окислительно-восстановительный потенциал (ОВП), который измеряется в милливольтах. Живая вода имеет отрицательный заряд, что свидетельствует о наличии в ней свободных электронов. В мертвой воде напротив, наблюдается нехватка электронов, а потому заряд у нее положительный. Что это значит для нас?

Мы с вами – не только светящиеся существа, излучающие энергию. В своей материальной основе – мы своего рода капли одушевленной воды. Старый человек представляет собой иссушенную каплю, если конечно он не заплыл жиром. Организм стареет, когда вода покидает его клетки. А почему она их покидает? Одна из причин в том, что воду, вслед за энергией, высасывают из клеток свободные радикалы – как насосом. Наверно, многие слышали и о свободных радикалах, и об антиоксидантах, но скорей всего смутно представляют, что это такое.

Так вот, свободные радикалы – это молекулы-вампиры – они положительно заряженные, неполноценные и зверски голодные, поскольку им недостает свободного электрона. Эти вампиры ищут, где бы урвать свободный электрон. А вырывают они его из беззащитной клетки. В результате, клетка теряет энергию – жизненную силу, со всеми вытекающими последствиями. Свободные радикалы – одна из главных причин старения организма. Антиоксиданты – это напротив, отрицательно заряженные молекулы, которые несут свободный электрон. Такие молекулы – доноры – они нейтрализуют свободные радикалы. Живая, отрицательно заряженная вода, богата свободными электронами, поэтому является сильнейшим антиоксидантом и дает энергию – оживляет. Мертвая вода, которая течет из крана, изобилует свободными радикалами, поэтому она убивает.

Живая вода в природе не встречается, насколько мне известно, потому что такое состояние воды нестабильно – электроны за несколько часов разлетаются, и она превращается в нейтральную, а затем в мертвую. Но живую воду можно легко приготовить дома с помощью электроактиватора. Лично я использую прибор марки «АП-1», и он меня вполне устраивает. (Можно найти и заказать через Интернет.) Всего тридцать-сорок минут, и у вас целый литр живых антиоксидантов. А электрочайник – он для тех, кто предпочитает свободные радикалы. Вообще, с этой точки зрения, чайник – для садомазохизма.

Я чай не завариваю кипятком – мне это ни к чему. Я беру сушеные ягоды боярышника, можжевельника, рябины, немного лепестков каркадэ, на кофемолке размельчаю сушеный шиповник, бруснику, клюкву, и все это заливаю холодной живой водой. Можно еще добавить курильский чай, мяту, кипрей (иван-чай) или другие травы. Чем больше ингредиентов, тем богаче букет. (Кофе не пью, но беспринципно и нагло использую в своих целях стеклянный кофейник с поршнем – в нем легче отделять «заварку» от воды.) Через десять-двенадцать часов добавляется мед, и получается такой божественный напиток, какого вы, уверен, ни разу в жизни не пробовали. Любые элитные и дорогие марки черного и зеленого чая просто отдыхают.

Еще одна важная характеристика воды – кислотно-щелочной баланс (pH). Живая вода имеет щелочную реакцию, у нее pH>7. Хотя, на вкус эта щелочность не ощущается. Реакция мертвой воды – кислая, pH<7. Мертвая вода закисляет наш организм, живая наоборот, ощелачивает. А зачем нужно ощелачивание организма?

Дело в том, что все внутренние среды должны быть щелочными, иначе организм выходит из строя и останавливается, как двигатель на грязном бензине. pH крови здорового человека равен 7.43 Если этот показатель опускается до 7.1, человек умирает. Видите, всего лишь десятые доли отделяют нас от смерти. Люди, объевшись и обпившись мертвой синтетики, не подозревают о том, что подводят себя к роковой границе. Их организм уже не выдерживает такого натиска, его резервы кончаются, и он сдается. Врачи скорой помощи делают таким больным инъекции элементарной питьевой соды, чтобы «расщелочить» кислую и вязкую кровь, которая уже еле течет по сосудам, чтобы больной не скончался по дороге в реанимацию.

Когда вы плохо себя чувствуете, вам хочется не чая или какао, а чего-то освежающего, например, минеральной воды хотя бы. Это значит, организм уже умоляет: ну дайте же мне, наконец, чего-нибудь хоть немного живого! Однако и минеральная вода – вовсе не живая, а мертвая, кислая.

Займемся физической химией. Ниже приводится список напитков с убывающей полезностью, переходящей в конкретную вредность.

Живая вода: ОВП = -350/-700 (в зависимости от времени активации), pH = 9.0/12.0
Свежая талая вода: ОВП = +95, pH = 8.3
Кипяченая вода быстро охлажденная: ОВП = +218, pH = 8.2
Водопроводная вода: ОВП = +160 (обычно бывает хуже, до +600), pH = 7.2
Зеленый чай: ОВП = +55, pH = 7.0
Черный чай: ОВП = +83, pH = 6.7
Кофе: ОВП = +70, pH = 6.3
Дистиллированная вода, настоянная на шунгите: ОВП = +250, pH = 6.0
Минеральная вода: ОВП = +250, pH = 4.6
Кипяченая вода, спустя три часа: ОВП = +465, pH = 3.7
Кола: ОВП = +320, pH = 2.7

Измерения проводились ОВП- и pH-метрами фирмы «Hanna» при комнатной температуре. Для приготовления активированной воды использовалась дистиллированная вода на шунгите. Активатор не будет работать на чистой воде, требуется хотя бы незначительная электропроводность, поэтому воду нужно немного минерализовать, а шунгит или кремний добавят ей целебных свойств.

Как видно, ОВП талой воды находится в плюсе, то есть, это все же мертвая вода. Достоинства ее состоят в том, что у нее высокий pH, и она очищена от примесей и вредной информации. Удивляет наверно и тот факт, что кипяченая или даже простая водопроводная вода полезней чая. Чай несколько поднимает ОВП, но зато заметно снижает pH, что сводит на нет любую его «полезность».

Отсюда вывод. Если вы хотите пить действительно полезную жидкость, оживляйте дистиллированную воду, настоянную на шунгите и кремнии, электроактиватором – это будет наилучший вариант. Если нет дистиллятора, можно пить талую воду. Если нет желания или возможности готовить талую, отстаивайте водопроводную воду не меньше суток, лучше на шунгите и кремнии. Но в любом случае, воду необходимо активировать. Ведь вы пользуетесь чайником? Так почему бы его не заменить электроактиватором?

Заметно улучшает свойства воды порошок коралла Санго. Эту продукцию распространяет всемирно известный Коралловый клуб. Нет так давно обнаружилось, что жители японского острова Окинава живут значительно дольше своих соотечественников. Оказалось, на этом острове в изобилии присутствует уникальный коралл, который делает воду целебной: pH повышается, ОВП уходит в отрицательную область, улучшается структура воды. Дома можно конечно обойтись и без коралла, но в поездке или на работе, где активатора под рукой нет, этот чудесный порошок приходится весьма кстати. Хотя, лично я привык использовать его и дома, добавляя в живую воду, отчего она становится еще живее.

Итак, в чем Сила живой воды? Живая вода дает энергию, нейтрализует свободные радикалы, очищает организм, замедляет процесс старения. А еще она растворяет жировые отложения. Чем вы моете жирную посуду? Щелочными средствами. Живая вода – это и есть моющее средство для организма, поскольку она щелочная. Если вас беспокоит лишний вес, он будет продолжать беспокоить до тех пор, пока ваше внимание уводится в сторону диет и прочих изощрений. Просто, вместо привычных напитков, пейте побольше чистой живой воды, питайтесь раздельно, не смешивайте несовместимые продукты, и лишние килограммы исчезнут сами собой.

Но главное достоинство живой воды все же в том, что она ощелачивает организм. Как я уже говорил, для избавления от «гостей», одной антипаразитарной чистки недостаточно – на смену старым придут новые. Так вот оказывается, не придут, если в организме поддерживать высокий показатель pH. Паразиты не могут жить в щелочной среде, для их существования пригодна лишь гнилостная или кислая.

Достоверно известно, что у 100%-х сыроедов паразиты отсутствуют, потому что живая пища так же ощелачивает организм. Мертвая наоборот – закисляет. Я не призываю вас немедленно переходить на сыроедение, но пить живую воду следует однозначно. (Вообще, далеко не каждый сыроед пьет живую воду или даже знает о ней.) С большой долей вероятности можно считать, что регулярное употребление живой воды ощелачивает организм в достаточной степени, так что для избавления от паразитов быть 100%-м сыроедом, возможно, и не обязательно. Подобных исследований еще никто не проводил, по указанным в начале этого выпуска причинам, так что конкретного ответа вам никто не даст. Но вы можете проверить сами, если есть возможность пройти диагностику в специализированном центре (таких немного, но имеются) после антипаразитарной чистки и последующей жизни с живой водой.

Системе очень невыгодны такие исследования. Однажды я задался целью раздобыть где-нибудь индикаторы pH – такие простые лакмусовые полоски. Мне это не удалось. И неудивительно. Зачем открывать людям глаза на истинные причины болезней? Они ведь тогда, глядишь, все поймут и болеть перестанут! А этого никак нельзя допустить. Надо их внимание увести и сосредоточить на болезнях и лечении. Лечении до гробовой доски.

В любом случае, если в вашем рационе еще присутствует мертвая пища, пейте побольше чистой живой воды, и паразитам не поздоровится. И не только им.

Сейчас очень часто в новостях проскальзывает информация о том что, наконец, нашли лекарство от рака или обнаружили истинную причину его возникновения. Даже смешно, но и грустно одновременно. Вот ведь, сколько «открытий чудных»! А люди продолжают умирать. Между тем, изначальная и основная причина была открыта еще в 1931 году доктором Отто Варбургом (Warburg), за что он получил Нобелевскую премию. Рак вызывается ослабленным клеточным дыханием, когда клеткам не хватает кислорода. Однако почему-то никто об этом не вспоминает. Можно дышать сколь угодно глубоко чистым воздухом, но клетки все равно будут страдать кислородным голоданием, если среда организма кислая. В свою очередь, недостаток кислорода еще больше закисляет организм, так что получается порочный круг, который неизбежно ведет к болезни.

При повышении pH нашего организма всего лишь на 0.15, способность усвоения клетками кислорода увеличивается на 60%. Раковые клетки не могут развиваться в кислородной, то есть щелочной среде. Паразиты – тоже.

Я здесь не открываю ничего нового. Все это давно известно. Трансерфинг – тоже не открытие, а описание реликтового Знания. Знание нигде не таится, не прячется, оно лежит на поверхности. Но в то же время, это Знание является эзотерическим, недоступным для широкой публики. Причина такого парадокса в том, что люди пребывают в сновидении наяву и не способны осознать простую информацию.

Наконец, еще одно важное свойство воды – ее структура. Мы уже обсуждали эту тему в выпуске «Стакан воды». Суть в том, что живая структура воды разрушается под воздействием агрессивных внешних факторов, в том числе информационных. То же самое происходит и с внутриклеточной жидкостью человека. Вода из клетки новорожденного под микроскопом представляет собой снежинку удивительной красоты. С возрастом снежинка теряет свою форму, превращается в уродливую ледышку. Очевидно, изначальная форма уничтожается целым комплексом негативных воздействий – химическим и информационным составом воды и пищи, а так же внешней и внутренней информацией. Последнее – это мысли человека, то, что в них преобладает – негативный либо позитивный настрой.

Мы не всегда имеем возможность отбирать внешнюю информацию, которая в нас входит, да и своими мыслями и эмоциями управлять толком не можем. Но воду, которую пьем, выбирать можно и нужно. Организм не способен усвоить воду с разрушенной структурой – ему приходится ее структурировать самому, только так она может напоить и освежить клетки. На это затрачивается много энергии и ресурсов. Организму не пришлось бы заниматься такой работой, если бы мы могли пить структурированную воду. Но где ее взять?

Вода с упорядоченной структурой создается энергоинформационным полем Земли и встречается только непосредственно в природных родниковых источниках. Но целебные свойства долго не хранятся, не более суток, наверное. Да к тому же, родниковая вода имеет один недостаток – соли жесткости. Структура талой воды, как оказалось, несовершенна, так что, к сожалению, она не только мертвая, но и «поломанная». Воду можно структурировать самому, держа в поле своих ладоней. Однако сидеть придется довольно долго. Информация записывается быстро, а вот для того чтобы создать в воде структуру, потребуется минут двадцать-тридцать.

Но есть хорошие новости. Московскими учеными Леонидом и Еленой Извековыми было создано устройство под названием аквадиск, которое позволяет решить проблему структуризации воды. Судя по снимкам кластеров, структура воды, обработанной аквадиском, идентична водице, взятой из целебного источника Сергия Радонежского. Аквадиск можно найти и заказать в Интернете.

Я здесь уже упомянул целый ряд приспособлений и средств, которые, очевидно, придется купить. Зато служить они будут долго. А на здоровье экономить нельзя. Не подумайте, что я занимаюсь рекламой, мне за это не платят. Моей заинтересованности никакой нет, я всего лишь делюсь полезной информацией, от которой действительно будет толк. Дистиллятор, электроактиватор, аквадиск, даже коралл Санго, вы не увидите в рекламе. Такие вещи в ней не нуждаются – они распространяются по другому принципу – из уст в уста от людей, которые испытали их на своем опыте. Я вам тоже передаю свой опыт.

Живая вода с аквадиском приобретает дополнительные целебные свойства. Причем, на каждого человека такая вода действует индивидуально, как будто знает, в чем нуждается этот человек. Отзывы можно так же найти в Интернете, я не буду долго перечислять все достоинства этого удивительного устройства. Удивительно то, что приборчик не жужжит, электроэнергию не потребляет, а эффект дает весьма впечатляющий. Вода становится очень вкусная. А вода в ванной с аквадиском приобретает изумрудный оттенок. Проверяйте сами.

Завершая тему, хочу сказать, что я здесь перечислил далеко не все свойства воды. Но, думаю, уже и этого довольно. А сколько свойств еще не изучено! Сейчас ученые признают, что вода – самая удивительная вещь в природе, ее только начинают открывать. Вот она какая, живая водица! И относиться к ней надо как живой. Пейте ее с любовью и благодарностью, уже за то что она есть, такая целебная и чистенькая, и водица отплатит вам тем же.

----------


## Ямуна Джая д.д.

А я слышала, что если человек слишком много пьёт в течении дня(даже носит бутылу с собой)-это симптом некоторых заболеваний.

Жажда может быть признаком:
- Гипергликемии (повышенное содержание сахара в крови)
- Диабет
- Несахарный диабет (нарушение водного обмена)
- Нарушения работы почек (например, синдром Фанкони)
- Обезвоживание
- Заболевания печени (гепатит или цирроз)
- Кровотечения (например, в кишечнике)
- Ожоги или инфекция
- Травма головы
- Психические расстройства (шизофрения, навязчивые состояния, вызывающие жажду).

А интересно: наоборот не может быть: человек начал чрезмерно много пить - и нарушился водный баланс, начались болезни?

----------


## Элла

Я вообще не любитель воды, и специально её если не хотела - не пила. Потом я услышала, что воды нужно выпивать хотя бы не меньше 1 литра в день. Пробовала следовать, но это было для меня насилием. Сейчас с утра стараюсь выпить 1 стакан воды и если в течении дня пересыхает во рту, то ещё глотаю. И чувствую себя очень хорошо! Но это всё индивидуально.

----------


## audarya lila dd

Мой духовный учитель однажды сказал что мне нужно пить 2 литра ежедневно.Я стала делать это и заметила, что стала сильно отекать,но он настаивал и я продолжала пить.Я полностю согласна с матаджи Эллой,что всё индивидуально ,больший объём я пью рано утром и в течении дня

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Мой духовный учитель однажды сказал что мне нужно пить 2 литра ежедневно.Я стала делать это и заметила, что стала сильно отекать,но он настаивал и я продолжала пить.Я полностю согласна с матаджи Эллой,что всё индивидуально ,больший объём я пью рано утром и в течении дня


Вы уверены, что это был духовный учитель? Может, просто врач или наставник? Впервые слышу, чтобы духовные учителя давали такие наставления.

----------


## audarya lila dd

Ваш вопрс очень невежлив.Я ,к счастью, способна отличить врача от своего Гуру махараджа, но всё равно отвечу.У меня были проблемы со здоровьем и на даршане он заметил это и сказал: "Ты должна пить воду,2 литра в день не меньше". Он тогда приехал на  Джанмаштами и оставался с нами более10 дней и ,когда он видел меня,интересовался : "ты пьёшь воду?"

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Все понятно. Спасибо. Извините за бестактность.

----------


## Gaurangi Radha Devi dasi IDS

Если возникают отеки после употребления 2 литров воды это значит вода застаивается в организме, нужно или уменьшить потребление соленного или обследоваться  у врача, т.к. такого быть не должно. А потребление маленького кол-во воды сказывается негативно на организм, т.к. почки не промываются.

----------


## audarya lila dd

да нет ,просто перед сном  не надо было пить.Так или иначе это помогло , а отёки со временем прошли.

----------


## Татьяна Р

Я слышала от преданных ,что достаточно и литра воды в день пить(или есть как говорит О.Торсунов) так как мы мясо не употребляем.
 Еще это зависит в каком климате живете.Например у нас очень сухо 40 процентов влажности так во рту всегда пересыхает и все ходят с бутылочками.
 Ваш организм всегда вам подскажет достаточно ли вы выпили воды .Стоит только обратить внимание как вы ,извините ,сходили в туалет.

----------


## Богдан Волынский

> Я слышала от преданных ,что достаточно и литра воды в день пить(или есть как говорит О.Торсунов) так как мы мясо не употребляем.
>  Еще это зависит в каком климате живете.Например у нас очень сухо 40 процентов влажности так во рту всегда пересыхает и все ходят с бутылочками.
>  Ваш организм всегда вам подскажет достаточно ли вы выпили воды .Стоит только обратить внимание как вы ,извините ,сходили в туалет.


 :sorry:  как говорят в Одессе - таки да! Если у вас желтая моча, тогда это явный признак того, что воды не хватает в организме.

----------


## SIDDHILALASA



----------


## Ананда Мадава дас

важно какую воду пить, об этом отлично рассказал Вадим Зеланд.

----------


## Судама Випра дас

Общий объём в сутки для взрослого в условиях нежаркого климата: 1,5 литра в среднем. Факторы увеличивающие объём - Вата и Питта викрити, жаркая погода, физическая нагрузка. Факторы уменьшающие объём - Капха викрити, холодная погода.

----------


## Говардхандхари дас

В соответствии с Аюрведа-шастрами, здоровый человек должен принимать воду только тогда, когда он испытывает физическую жажду. Выпиваемый объём должен лишь утолить жажду и не более того.  

Об этом, например, говорят шлоки из _Аштанга Хридайам_ (Су 5.13-14)

nāmbu peyam aśaktyā vā svalpam alpāgnigulmibhiḥ || 13 ||
pāṇḍūdarātisārārśograhaṇīśoṣaśothibhiḥ |
ṛte śarannidāghābhyāṃ pibet svastho'pi cālpaśaḥ || 14 ||

Тем кто страдает слабостью огня пищеварения (alpāgni), эмболиями кишечника (gulmа), анемией (paṇḍu), асцитом (udara), диареей (atisāra), геморроем (arṡa), мальабсорбцией (grahaṇī), сухоткой (śoṣa) и водянками (śotha) не нужно пить воду (nāmbu peyam), пока не появится физическая жажда (буквально - aśaktyā - невыносимая),  и выпить нужно лишь столько воды чтобы утолить её (svalpam). Здоровый человек должен также пить лишь небольшие количества воды (pibet svastho'pi cālpaśaḥ), во все сезоны за исключением осени и лета (ṛte śarannidāghābhyāṃ).

Правило в Аюрведе очень простое - пить воду когда ощущаешь физическую жажду. Количество выпитого должно утолить жажду. Летом накапливается вата-доша, осенью она же приходит в избыток. Основное свойство Вата-доши - сухость, поэтому в эти периоды необходимо больше влаги, особенно тем у кого Вата-доша в конституциональном или патологическом избытке. 

Питта и Капха - влажные доши (sasneha\snigdhaḥ), поэтому:

_Аштанга Самграха, Сутрастхана 6.32_

atiyogena salilaṃ tṛṣyato'pi prayojitam |
prayāti śleṣmapittatvaṃ jvaritasya viśeṣataḥ || 32 ||

Избыточный объём (atiyogena) воды (salilaṃ) принятый даже при жажде (tṛṣyato'pi prayojitam) приводит к избытку капхи и питты (prayāti śleṣmapittatvaṃ), особенно при жáре (jvaritasya viśeṣataḥ).

Последнее утверждение для многих тоже прозвучит неожиданно. Ведь при высокой температуре нас учили принимать обильное питьё. Однако это приведёт в дальнейшем к избытку Питты и Капхи, а следовательно к вторичной патологии. 

На эту тему можно прочесть статью в этом журнале на английском под названием "Medical Myth аbout Water". 

Вывод этой статьи звучит так:


> The wisdom of Ayurveda teaches us several things about proper water consumption:
> •	Avoid taking excess of water.
> •	Take warm water as much as possible, this will keep healthy digestive enzymes intact and maintains an adequately working digestive system.
> •	Don’t take water if you are not feeling thirsty.


Перевод вывода: 



> Мудрость Аюрведы учит нас нескольким вещам о правильном употреблении воды:
> •	Избегайте принимать избыток воды.
> •	Принимайте тёплую воду насколько это возможно, это будет сохранять пищеварительные ферменты здоровыми и невредимыми, а также поддерживать адекватную работу пищеварительной системы.
> •	Не принимайте воду если Вы не испытываете жажды.

----------


## Oleg Trilupov

Спасибо всем за ответы !!!
Подскажите пожалуйста, а как определить какая у меня доша?

----------


## SlavaSG

А кто знает про Кораловый клуб что либо. мне тут предложили всупить в него. стоит или  не стоит?

----------


## Кирилл дас

Мне доктор сказала, что некоторые средства там очень даже неплохие продают, а некоторые - не столь эффективные как описываются. На счет вступления - нужно трижды подумать (бывает, что такие организации оказываются не добросовестными, хотя на счет этой не могу ничего сказать, поскольку не знаю).

----------


## SlavaSG

Деньги правят миром коралловый клуб не исключение. Всё зависит от личности. В каких то больше обманчиков в каких то нет. Спасибо за ответ  :smilies:

----------


## Вистара дас

Я пью один или два стакана воды перед джапой и по одному стакану во время обеда и ужина. И все. Пить не хочется. 
Пробовал заставить себя пить больше, не понравилось. Тело и так себя хорошо чувствует  :smilies:

----------


## Прабхавати деви даси

А кто-нибудь проводил исследования с водой, над которой читали мантру Харе Кришна? Какой формы кластеры получатся? И что происходит с водой в нашем организме, когда внимательно мантру читать? 
И проводили ли исследования с водой с лотосных стоп чистого преданного? 
Возможно, это кощунство... простите... исследовать Господа....

----------


## Ананда Мадава дас

Еще раз о качестве питьевой воды:

Трансерфинг
Управление реальностью
Выпуск N 160. Живая вода http://subscribe.ru/archive/psycholo.../03103305.html

Химическое загрязнение – это еще не самое главное. Не меньший вред наносит информационное загрязнение. Вода из горной речки несет в себе информацию нетронутой живой природы. А чем насыщена водопроводная? Представьте, сколько информационной грязи вбирает в себя вода, пройдя систему промышленной очистки, сплетения труб под землей и в подвалах, квартиры многоэтажных домов! Весь негатив большого города записывается в безобидную и чистую на первый взгляд воду, как на магнитную ленту. И вы готовы все это в себя залить? Никакие фильтры здесь не помогут. То же самое касается всех жидкостей в бутылочном ассортименте.

Не стоит надеяться и на фильтры, которых сейчас развелось большое многообразие.

Фильтры – это для неосведомленных ЛОХОВ, которых легко развести «убедительной» профессиональной НЛП рекламой.

Дескать, очистил воду «нашим Суперфильтром», и будь спокоен – пей на здоровье.
Не забывайте подмечать, как и куда уводится ваше внимание.
В действительности, вода содержит в себе примеси, которые невозможно из нее вывести обычной фильтрацией. Это соли тяжелых металлов, радионуклеиды, всевозможная химия, и так далее, вплоть до трупных ядов с городских кладбищ. Проснитесь, наконец, не позволяйте себя вовлечь в коммерческие проекты, на которых более осознанные люди зарабатывают деньги. Ваши деньги. Схема бизнеса очень проста. Сделал грамотную рекламу, убедил, и собирай прибыль. Неудивительно, если скоро начнут продавать воздух, которым якобы «полезно дышать».

Я здесь не открываю ничего нового. Все это давно известно. Трансерфинг – тоже не открытие, а описание реликтового Знания. Знание нигде не таится, не прячется, оно лежит на поверхности. Но в то же время, это Знание является эзотерическим, недоступным для широкой публики. Причина такого парадокса в том, что люди пребывают в сновидении наяву и не способны осознать простую информацию.

Вадим Зеланд
http://zelands.ru

Качество и структуру воды очень хорошо улучшают медитативные практики например - трансдентентальная по Махариши Махешь Йоги, практикую несколько лет, статистику накопил большую.

----------


## Ivan

> В действительности, вода содержит в себе примеси, которые невозможно из нее вывести обычной фильтрацией.
> Я здесь не открываю ничего нового. Все это давно известно. Трансерфинг – тоже не открытие, а описание реликтового Знания.


Смешно!!!
Мы покупали фильтр для того чтобы не было известковой накипи на посуде и с этим фильтр-кувшин справляется идеально.
А трансферинг это психологическая галиматья (плюс нлп и пр.), чем больше и непонятней тем лучше. имхо

----------


## Дмитрий Казиков

> А кто-нибудь проводил исследования с водой, над которой читали мантру Харе Кришна? Какой формы кластеры получатся? И что происходит с водой в нашем организме, когда внимательно мантру читать? 
> И проводили ли исследования с водой с лотосных стоп чистого преданного? 
> Возможно, это кощунство... простите... исследовать Господа....


Харе Кришна Матаджи :о)

вот есть Вайшнавское видео, посмотрите с 52 минуты про эксперименты с водой

----------


## Alekcei

> Избыточный объём (atiyogena) воды (salilaṃ) принятый даже при жажде (tṛṣyato'pi prayojitam) приводит к избытку капхи и питты (prayāti śleṣmapittatvaṃ), особенно при жáре (jvaritasya viśeṣataḥ).
> 
> Последнее утверждение для многих тоже прозвучит неожиданно. Ведь при высокой температуре нас учили принимать обильное питьё. Однако это приведёт в дальнейшем к избытку Питты и Капхи, а следовательно к вторичной патологии.


К таким же выводам пришла врач Шаталова (ученица первооткрывателя рефлексов Павлова). Привожу выдержку из книги Шаталовой:





> Бытовало мнение, что пот, увлажняя поверхность кожи и затем испаряясь, охлаждает ее. Но я врач и знаю, что, попадая в организм, вода не просто «напрямую» выделяется через поры, а проходит ряд серьезных преобразований, требующих от организма немалых затрат энергии. Поэтому избыточное потребление жидкости ослабляет и перегревает его. Кстати, явление это известно еще с глубокой древности. Не случайно Юлий Цезарь, прежде чем отобрать из числа кандидатов пополнение для своих легионов, устраивал негласное испытание. Новобранцы должны были совершить длительный пеший поход, не получая при этом ни капли воды, после которого им предоставляли возможность вволю напиться. Тех, кто пил много и жадно, что называется «взахлеб», отбраковывали.

----------


## Кирилл 116

причина отеков минеральный дисбаланс.. и то что вы солить живую пищу. салаты или же при варке соль кладете как то неправильно.. я лично при варке не солю.. рассасываю соль до еды всегда и все..

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Харе Кришна !!!
> Уважаемые преданые, нужен ваш совет!
> Много лет из-за своего невежества употреблял воду в очень маленьких количествах.  Думаю меньше литра в день выходило на вес 100 кг.  Недавно узнав о вреде употребления малого количества жидкости и о пользе нормального,  решил увеличить количество жидкости до нормального количества (для начала 2 литра в день).  Вот только не знаю как это лучше сделать, чтобы не навредить организму. Чтобы распределить литра 2 на весь день.  Несколько дней уже стараюсь пить большее количество (около 1.5 литра) и есть кое-какие неудобства из-за этого.  Очень часто в туалет гоняет ( думаю сосуд переполнен и поэтому гоняет), сегодня почувствовал неудобство в печени, а вчера выпив стакан воды послений раз в 19:30 и уснув в 21:00, три раза просыпался до 24:00 в туалет.  Когда лучше всего воду пить ( по часам или ещё как-то) и в каких количествах?
> Может, кто-то сталкивался с такой проблемой или знает, что-нибудь об этом, подскажите пожалуйста. Буду благодарен за совет !!!
> 
> Спасибо!
> С уважением, Олег


*О питьевом режиме  с позиции аюрведической медицины (фрагменты) М.Мезенцев:* "Меня удивляет столь полномасштабная агитация чрезмерного потребления жидкости.
В последнее время все больше и больше людей, веря в рекламу и в надежде исцеления начинают интенсивно пить воду, считая, что, чем больше жидкости выпито, тем больше шлаков и токсинов выведено из организма. Минимальный рекомендуемый объем жидкости – около трех литров; причем чай, сок или компот за жидкость не считают. Агитацию «Да здравствует обильное питье!» поддерживают и многие «аюрведические специалисты», обращаясь в массы посредством интернет-рассылок и публикаций, забывая или не зная рекомендацию Чараки, что во время приема пищи необходимо рассчитывать, чтобы одна треть желудка была заполнена твердой пищей, вторая – жидкостью или жидкой пищей, а третья оставалась пустой для свободного движения Тридоша.

Чакрапани в своих комментариях на эту шлоку говорит, что это утверждение необходимо принимать менее строго, выделяя несколько больше места для твердой пищи.

Вагбхата же советует мысленно поделить желудок на четыре равные части и две из них заполнять твердой пищей, тщательнейшим образом пережеванной, одну – жидкой пищей и последнюю часть оставлять свободной для беспрепятственного взаимодействия Тридоша (Аштанга Самграха 1.10.). В своей «Аштанга Хридаям Самхите» он пишет (Сутрастхана, 8.46.) «Две части желудка – для твердой пищи, часть для воды и часть для движения Воздуха (и остальных доша)».

Исходя из этого указания, можно предположить, что основной прием жидкости в течение дня должен приходиться на время приема пищи (А.Х.1.8.47-54.): «Для запивания пищи, приготовленной с ячменем и пшеницей, идеально подходит холодная вода. Она хороша после йогурта, .мёда и после принятия отравленной пищи. Теплая вода рекомендуется после пищи, которая богата крахмалом, после сыворотки, обезжиренного молока и ферментированных напитков. 
 Медовая вода подходит для тех, кто хочет похудеть; молоко как нектар для тех, кто ослаблен болезнью, лечением, прогулками на длинные дистанции, болтовней, сексуальными отношениями, голоданием, солнцем, для истощенных, стариков и детей.

Для запивания идеален тот напиток, который обладает качествами, противоположными съеденной пище, но не обладает с ней несовместимостью. Такой напиток всегда полезен. Напиток, выпитый после еды, бодрит, порождает удовлетворенность, помогает правильному движению пищи по пищеварительному тракту, дает силу, разбавляет и разбивает плотные комки пищи, облегчает смачивание пищевого комка и его переваривание. Он не рекомендуется при болезнях, расположенных выше ключиц, одышке, кашле, повреждениях грудной клетки, рините, хрипах, для певцов и декламаторов (людей, которым приходится долго и много говорить). Питье жидкости не рекомендуется при водянке, полиурии, диабете, болезнях глаз, горла и ранах.

Люди, вне зависимости от конституции, после питья жидкости не должны петь или громко говорить, много ходить, спать; перегреваться под солнцем или у огня, путешествовать на повозке, плавать и ездить на верховых животных после еды». Что же касается приема жидкости в промежутках между приемами пищи, конкретного указания аюрведические мудрецы не дают, утверждая, что количество принимаемой жидкости – воды или любой другой, должно соответствовать естественному чувству жажды.

Аюрведические тексты не разделяют воду на кислую или щелочную, описание воды идет исходя из ее качеств, а не рН. Вагбхата пишет («Аштанга Хридаям Самхита», Сутрастхана, 5 глава): «Сейчас мы разъясним главу «Наука о жидкостях», как поведал Атрея и другие великие мудрецы.

Дождевая вода, падающая с неба и вступающая в контакт с солнечными лучами, ветром и лунным светом, обладает тонким вкусом, слегка сладковатая, холодная, быстро усваивается, подобна нектару, способствует зарождению жизни, дает насыщение, комфорт, здоровье телу и уму, освежает. Таковы ее свойства. Ее положительные и отрицательные качества зависят от местности и времени года. (1-2)

Только та дождевая вода, которая не меняет цвета риса, сваренного в чистой серебряной кастрюле, считается пригодной для питья. (22\3)

Все остальные типы воды (дождевой) являются горькими и не рекомендуются для питья, в том числе и осенью. (3 - 3а)

Дождевая вода, хранящаяся в чистом сосуде и не изменившая свои органолептические свойства, всегда должна использоваться для питья. Если же такая вода отсутствует, то можно собрать воду с земли, но только из чистого, обширного, с черной или белой глиной по берегу, не затененного и обдуваемого ветром водоема. (4 - 5)

Вода грязная, замутненная талым снегом, водорослями, листьями и травой, не доступная прямым солнечным лучам и ветру, состоящая из смеси старой (стоячей) и свежей (проточной), мутная, тяжелая (долго усваиваемая), пенистая, содержащая яйца гельминтов, горячая (по своей природе), холодная до оцепенения зубов, дождевая, если дождь идет не в сезон или если это первый дождь за сезон (до восхода заезды Агастья (Канопус)), загрязненная венками, оскверненная слюной, мочой, калом, паутиной и т.д., не должна использоваться для питья. (6 - 7а)

Качества воды из глубокого колодца, искусственного пруда и т.д. стоит рассматривать в соответствие с качествами окружающей местности. (12а)

Вообще не стоит пить воду или надо пить только в очень малых количествах, если полное воздержание ведет к слабости, в случаях снижения пищеварительной активности, при уплотнении участка кишечника, анемии, вздутии живота, поносе, геморрое, болезнях двенадцатиперстной кишки и водянке.

Осенью и весной здоровые люди должны пить несколько меньше, чем обычно. (13 - 14)

Человек, пьющий воду в середине, в конце и в начале еды соответственно сохранит нормальный вес, увеличит его или уменьшит. (14а)

Холодная вода снимает алкогольную интоксикацию, истощение, усталость, жажду, приводит в чувство, останавливает рвоту, головокружение, жар, солнечный удар, накопление (сгущение) Питта доша, крови и яда. (15 - 15а)

Горячая вода возбуждает аппетит, способствует пищеварению, хороша для груди, легко переваривается, очищает мочевой пузырь, лечит икоту, метеоризм, увеличение Вата и Капха доша, идеальна во время очищения организма, для страдающих от застарелого жара, кашля, ринита, одышки, накопления амы и болей в суставах. (16 - 17)

Вскипяченная, а затем охлажденная вода не создает отеков, очень легко усваивается и идеальна при болезнях Питта доша. (Кипяченая) вода, выдержанная более суток, возбуждает все три доша. (18)

Кокосовое молоко – маслянистое, сладкое, афродизиак, охлаждает, легко усваивается, быстро утоляет жажду, снижает Вата и Питта, увеличивает чувство голода и очищает мочевой пузырь. (19)

Во время сезона дождей лучшая вода – дождевая, а худшая – речная. Так заканчивается описание качеств воды. (192\3)».

Стоит обратить внимание, что Вагбхата относит к воде и кокосовое молоко, опровергая тем самым новомодную теорию о необходимости использовать для питья исключительно воду.

Что же касается приема дистиллированной, то, можно только сказать, что она вымывает из организма не только токсины и продукты распада, но и полезные вещества и микроэлементы.

___________________
1. Объем желудка соответствует трем – трем с половиной сложенным вместе кулакам. 
2. Чарака выделяет шесть качеств дождевой воды (Ч.С.1.27.198.) – она холодная, прозрачная, чистая, легкая, вкусная и благотворно влияющая на организм человека. 
3. В настоящее время в связи с экологической обстановкой не рекомендуется пить дождевую воду, даже если дождь идет больше недели. 
4. Во время преобладания Капха доша." 

Михаил Мезенцев, аюрведический врач

----------

